# كل الذكصولوجيات للسيدة العذراء والملائكة والشهداء



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*كل الذكصولوجيات للسيدة العذراء والملائكة والشهداء





1- أرباع الناقوس الآدام
http://www.box.net/shared/3m7gg4e62v
2- أرباع الناقوس الواطس
http://www.box.net/shared/pj79ner7u1
3- تكملة أرباع الناقوس الآدام والواطس
http://www.box.net/shared/4zc1i9yipi
4- مقدمة الذكصولوجيات
http://www.box.net/shared/4vdao0ojrj
5- ذكصولوجيات العذراء
الى تقال فى عشية
http://www.box.net/shared/1vgnvo0e02
التى تقال فى نصف الليل
http://www.box.net/shared/h19bmxtq8f
التى تقال فى باكر
http://www.box.net/shared/o2plfnl08l
6- الملاك ميخائيل
http://www.box.net/shared/5vzgh98m3p
7- الملاك غبريال
http://www.box.net/shared/8yt9pe5aak
8- الملاك ميخائيل والملاك غبريال معا
http://www.box.net/shared/zkljrkaouk
9- الملاك رافائيل
http://www.box.net/shared/yqaqqhij10
10- الملاك سوريال
http://www.box.net/shared/nhymg4r14l
11- الاربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين
http://www.box.net/shared/fm5c7cqxqg
12- الاربعة والعشرون قسيسا
http://www.box.net/shared/d4gltxvbeu
13- السمائيين كلهم
http://www.box.net/shared/2tnjinnyh5
14- يوحنا المعمدان الاولى
http://www.box.net/shared/x24bzha4x3
15- يوحنا المعمدان الثانية
http://www.box.net/shared/e056spb03l
16- المائة اربعة واربعون الف البتوليين
http://www.box.net/shared/521udco1ka
17- الاباء الرسل الاولى
http://www.box.net/shared/gthobrm8ne
18- الاباء الرسل الثانية
http://www.box.net/shared/6in0cgvxx1
19- مارمرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية ( الأولى )
http://www.box.net/shared/6jovv6u8d0
20- مارمرقس الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية ( الثانية )
http://www.box.net/shared/zge2tdangt
21- الرسولان بطرس وبولس
http://www.box.net/shared/szx8f1nazn
22- القديس يوحنا الانجيلى الرسول
http://www.box.net/shared/mp3t40fesu
23- تقال لاى تلميذ من تلاميذ ربنا يسوع المسيح
http://www.box.net/shared/76j2sdrett
24- الشهيد استفانوس أول الشهداء
http://www.box.net/shared/6dhpvl0j0g
25- الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس أمير الشهداء وشفيع منتدانا ( الذكصولوجية الاولى )
http://www.box.net/shared/y924gy1fxs
26- الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس أمير الشهداء وشفيع منتدانا ( الذكصولوجية الثانية )
http://www.box.net/shared/gmsrl4x381
27- القديس تادرس الشطبى ( الأولى )
http://www.box.net/shared/ml0je89m81
28- القديس تاردس الشطبى ( الثانية)
http://www.box.net/shared/zpkcpcz8fi
29- القديس تادرس المشرقى
http://www.box.net/shared/r4o51nvlz0
30- الشهيد مارقويوس أبو سيفين
http://www.box.net/shared/dii3jn8mo9
31- الشهيد العظيم مارمينا ( الأولى )
http://www.box.net/shared/jpv44ciltr
32- الشهيد العظيم مارمينا ( الثانية )
http://www.box.net/shared/ymq321rxls
33- سرجيوس و واخس
http://www.box.net/shared/3th1ijhdm0
34- قزمان ودميان
http://www.box.net/shared/3qke9ge7h2
35- الأنبا صربامون
http://www.box.net/shared/ias6tdpe0i
36- أباكير ويوحنا
http://www.box.net/shared/ri6n75a64c
37- أبا بقطر
http://www.box.net/shared/squmanr2p4
38- الأنبا موسى الاسود
http://www.box.net/shared/ybp5ahf93y
39- جميع الشهداء
http://www.box.net/shared/0kk8gquj62
40- القديسة الشهيدة العفيفة دميانة ( الاولى )
http://www.box.net/shared/67yrivh0ga
41- القديسة الشهيدة العفيفة دميانة ( الثانية )
http://www.box.net/shared/3jue4k95gn

منقــولـــ





*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*




لحن سيموتي

http://www.4shared.com/file/38941082/a07eb0b8/__online.html

منقول






​*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*



لحن ( لحن أنوك بى بى كوجى )
 ( المزمور 151 )
 المزمور اللذى يقال مره واحده فى السنه
 وهى ليله ابو غلمسيس

http://www.mediafire.com/?dnhyzjkjzqj

منقول



*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*تسجيلات نــــادرة للقديس أندراوس الصموئيلى






part 1

http://www.linkyoutube.com/watch/?v=WsPee0yyAuw







Part 2


http://www.linkyoutube.com/watch/?v=fz7vfpnJUIM



Part 3

http://www.linkyoutube.com/watch/?v=4zSbrfQaxgw








Part 4

http://www.linkyoutube.com/watch/?v=uD8Da4oCK_4


منقول






​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*
ألحان صوم يونان





ذكصولوجية لصوم يونان

http://copticwave.com/adam/media/alhan/311.rm

مردات أناجيل باكر صوم يونان

http://copticwave.com/adam/media/alhan/326.rm

مردات أناجيل قداسات صوم يونان
http://copticwave.com/adam/media/alhan/327.rm

هيتينية لصوم يونان

http://copticwave.com/adam/media/alhan/331.rm

ألحان صوم يونان - ما يقال فى القداس الأربعاء - أبونا متياس نصر

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1721/3..._Nasr.1574.mp3



ألحان صوم يونان - ما يقال فى قداس باكر الأربعاء - أبونا متياس نصر
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1721/3..._Nasr.1577.mp3

ألحان صوم يونان - ما يقال فى القداس الثلاثاء - أبونا متياس نصر

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1721/3..._Nasr.1573.mp3

ألحان صوم يونان - ما يقال فى قداس باكر الثلاثاء - أبونا متياس نصر
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1721/3..._Nasr.1576.mp3

ألحان صوم يونان - ما يقال فى القداس الإثنين _ أبونا متياس نصر

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1721/3..._Nasr.1572.mp3

ألحان صوم يونان - ما يقال فى قداس باكر الإثنين - أبونا متياس نصر

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1721/3..._Nasr.1575.mp3


ألحان صوم يونان - ذكصولوجية صوم يونان - المعلم جاد لويس

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1721/3...ah_Lesson1.mp3

ألحان صوم يونان - الهيتينيات - أبونا متياس نصر

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1721/3...ttias_Nasr.mp3


كيريالايسون - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1740/3...eryeleyson.mp3

مقدمة الذكصولوجيات - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1740/3...doxologies.mp3

الذكصولوجية الأولى - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1740/3....doxology1.mp3


الذكصولوجية الثانية - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1740/3....doxology2.mp3


ختام الذكصولوجيات - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1740/3...doxologies.mp3


تين جوشت إيفول - ختام قانون الإيمان - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1740/3....ten_gosht.mp3


إكلينومين طاغوناطا - المطانيات - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1740/3...n_***hnata.mp3

مرد الإنجيل الصوم الكبير - المعلم ابراهيم عياد - ألحان صوم يونان والصوم الكبير

http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1740/3...sponse.105.mp3


+

سرفر اخر للتحميل

الحان صوم يونان ..ذكصولوجية صوم يونان .للمعلم جاد لويس


http://www.4shared.com/file/38193334...___online.html



الحان صوم يونان ..الهتنيات .ابونا متياس نصري

http://www.4shared.com/file/38193338...063/_-___.html


منقول



*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*تسبحة كاملة للأنبا روفائيل
مدتها 148 دقيقة







http://www.4shared.com/file/69246502/77eb35f1/tasbe7a_el_anba_rofa2eel.html


منقول






*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*الأربع هوسات بصوت أطفال

الهوس الاول بصوت اطفال
http://www.4shared.com/file/116194390/f64ea264/A02___.html

الهوس الثاني بصوت اطفال
http://www.4shared.com/file/116193866/937ccc6/A05__.html

الهوس الثالث بصوت اطفال
http://www.4shared.com/file/116194139/76f92624/A07__.html

الهوس الرابع بصوت اطفال
http://www.4shared.com/file/116194283/779ea8a8/B02__.html






منقول
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*روووووووووووووعة استاذي*
*تسلم ايديك بجد*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

*السلام لك يا ام القدوس - مدائح جديدة لشهر كيهك - الشماس مينا ابراهيم عياد



السلام لك يا ام القدوس يا مريم تي بارثينوس
السلام لك يا ام القدوس ولدت لنا ايسوس بخرستوس

http://www.mediafire.com/?j46v3dqmtmij2wl




*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة استاذي*
> *تسلم ايديك بجد*​


*شكرا لذوقك ومرورك الرائع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------

